
Study finds that guns automatically prime aggressive thoughts - EndXA
https://www.psypost.org/2019/07/study-finds-guns-automatically-prime-aggressive-thoughts-even-when-wielded-by-a-good-guy-54106
======
vectorEQ
wow, shocker. always when i see guns i think of love peace and unity :s

~~~
salawat
Funny, I think of marine line throwers, nails, flares, combustion, machining,
mass production, freedom, hunting, equality, safety, unity (all parts working
together), ballistics, material science, t-shirt cannons, maintenance...

The study itself has me thinking about oppression, helplessness, deception,
controversy, fear, death, soft-targets, attempts at rhetorically facilitated
disarmament, the inevitability of the breakdown of civility somewhere in the
world eventually, and how much I hope any nearby would-be victims are at least
armed to defend themselves against an attacker.

Funny how adding the human element to a tool is the scary part; not the tool
itself. It's almost as if the people are the problem; not the tool.

On a more serious note, I really do wish people would take more time to
understand what a "gun" really is. It's a projectile launcher, nothing more.

